# Australian Architect Questions about working in Hong Kong



## JP888 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi I'm an Australian architect with 12 years experience, mainly in the residential sector, and am considering working in Hong Kong.

I have a few questions which hopefully some of you will be able to help me with.

VISA requirements.

I have heard you apply for a working visa after you have secured a job?

SALARY EXPECTATIONS

No idea what to expect.

LANGUAGE

Have noticed a lot of jobs advertised require Cantonese or Mandarin proficiency?

ACCOMMODATION

Can you afford to live comfortably on an Architects income? My wife will be working as a teacher and we have 2 kids, so we would need a 2 bedroom flat.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Supernoodles (Feb 4, 2013)

Working visa - The company that would employ you are the ones who will apply for your working visa on your behalf, they have to prove that a local couldn't fulfill the job.

The last point, your wife, if she is a qualified teacher, she might be able to get something like housing allowance which really helps.

I would suggest looking at relevant positions to your level on sites like Jobsdb and bespokecareers to gage wages.


----------



## JP888 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks very much will follow up your advice.


----------

